# Birthday Cake on the Auto Train



## Mom of train loving family (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all,

This summer is our third trip aboard the Auto Train. Our round trip departs on one son's birthday and returns two weeks later on the other son's birthday, at their request!

We have seen some changes on the Auto Train in the last couple years and I wondered if anyone could recommend the right way to bring cake aboard (or not) to celebrate their birthdays. We are staying in two roomettes. We usually tell our wait staff at dinner and with a big tip they kindly tell the other diners when they bring our dessert and all join us in song, which is wonderful and one of our favorite parts of the trip.

This year as I scheduled our trip, my agent heard my story and asked me why I didn't bring a huge cake for everyone to share? She said she knew the staff loved when people brought cake, as well as the other passengers. I thought it was a great idea also, and never thought it would have been permitted.

I knew I could check in here for advice. I did see another thread from 4 years ago about cakes and it referred to the federal policy against handling outside food by train staff.

Could anyone advise me? I haven't wanted to inconvenience the already busy staff, but if giving them a tip and a treat is what they usually expect, then I want to do it!! But throwing away the majority of a large cake that the four of us squeezed into one roomette to eat doesn't sound fun.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think the staff would be allowed to cut and serve the cake (this is where FDA guidelines come into play), but I don't think it would be an issue for you to cut the cake and offer a piece to everyone. You'd have to pack your own small paper plates, as they wouldn't be able to plate it on the Amtrak dishes (again, guidelines).

I'm not sure if you could serve it in the dining car itself, but it might be okay in the lounge. You'd have to ask an agent or talk to the LSA when you board. We have some current and former employees on the site who might be able to chime in.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 20, 2015)

I wouldn't know on the train part. But coming from Florida get a publix cake. They are the best


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone in the food service can not handle food from outside of their diner. It's a food regulation, just as they cannot microwave someone's lunch in their microwave. As Sarah said, it may be a good idea in the lounge, but I would ask first.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 23, 2015)

Mom of train loving family said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This summer is our third trip aboard the Auto Train. Our round trip departs on one son's birthday and returns two weeks later on the other son's birthday, at their request!
> 
> ...


The staff may not be able to "officially" by the books, but I'm sure someone will look the other way for cake. Restaurants do it all the time, but I'm pretty sure there is something in the law somewhere that prohibits it. And if they really object to it for a child's birthday, then "officially" they maybe right but from a human point, they really should look for a job that involves no human interaction. On the Sunset Limited last year, the LSA and the wait staff looked the other way and encouraged us to bring our own wine to the dining car. The even served it to us. I know many on here object to it saying its a "bribe!" but greasing the palm a bit when asking works wonders.

I've taken cakes to restaurants all the time for peoples birthday, and what really helps, is after giving the birthday boy his slice, hand out pieces to the staff next or even better ask how many staff are working including the kitchen and if they all want cake. I worked as a server when I was in college and there are those who bring cake, expecting you to do work serving it, and then give you jack squat vs the ones that give out slices to the entire staff. The key is to not let the staff feel like they are getting leftover scraps afterwards but part of the party.


----------

